# New here, looking into possibly getting a puppy, I have a few ?'s



## CATO (Feb 13, 2011)

Hello, I am thinking about getting a German Shepherd puppy as I have always wanted one. I have read alot about them the past few days but I have gotten mixed answers on what to look for in a good puppy.Maybe you guys could help me out as to what to look for in finding a good puppy? With that said I am not looking to show the dog in any kind of contests, I would like some nice color, I like the golden black ones(not sure what the name of it is) but more gold than black. Also I live in colorado and have been looking for breeders, only a few have turned up in my search efforts. If any of you could help me out with anything like advice or anything I should know I would greatly appreciate it! thanks!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

well as far as looking, you've come to the right place with your questions! There are many different lines for GSDs and thats probably one of the trickier parts to figuring it all out. What are you plans for the dog? Active pet home? Would you like to possibly be involved in agility? search and rescue? any number of things really. What do YOU have that YOU can offer a GSD? GSDs give SOOOOO much to us thats its only fair of us to ask what we can give them. There is a great deal to learn about on your end and its great your asking questions. 

How much would YOU think was acceptable to spend on a well bred GSD? Are you willing to have the dog shipped to you if needed? Are you willing to travel a distance to meet with a breeder? I know i'm forgetting a great deal but others will chime in. 

If you dont mind my asking, what part of Colorado?


Also, here's something you may want to check out. It could help you narrow things down. 
(Types of German Shepherds, by Wildhaus Kennels )

Breed Types & Related Families


----------



## Marissa (Dec 31, 2009)

Just like Kzoppa said above, its very important to decide what you want out of your german shepherd before you can start looking. Once you have decided on what you plan to do with your new dog it can help narrow down the search. You dont want to buy a puppy for a walking partner and end up with a high drive working dog....What experience do you have with owning a dog? How much time do you have to spend with your dog a day, a week? What made you decide on a GSD? They are the most amazing breed and you will fall head over heels for them. Hopefully we can help you find the best puppy for you and your lifestyle


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

what a classic statement.



KZoppa said:


> What do YOU have that YOU can offer a GSD? GSDs give SOOOOO much to us thats its only fair of us to ask what we can give them.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

while color isn't the most important trait in a good German Shepherd, there is probably a breeding out there that would fit your first choice - if you are willing to spend the $$

Good breeders spend a lot on their dogs. Acquisition, medical, research, titling and/or showing. 

Better to spend more on a pup and have best chance at a healthy dog (though problems can crop up in all lines and with the best of breeders).

This is a costly breed to maintain - just so you're prepared. You need a stash for future medical in addition to initial cost.

Here is a site that gives a bit of info on different lines. http://www.shawlein.com/The_Standard/13_Breed_Type/Breed_Types.html

Take a look and tell us more about your expectations.

Oh, and I'd plan on $1200 minimum up to $3500 for a quality pup.

Don't be afraid to call breeders and ask questions.. look for a breeder who has questions for you too. There is no such thing as a bargain pup and many good breeders are sold out in advance, so you may have to go on a waiting list.


----------



## CATO (Feb 13, 2011)

I will be able to offer the attention the dog needs and will also be able to provide an awesome home for him! I'm not looking to have the dog do any kind of work, I'd just like a friendly house companion to hang out with me and go places outdoors with me too. It would be cool to teach him a few tricks also. I'm willing to spend 1200 on a healthy puppy I just don't think I need one thats like 2500 or more. KZoppa I live in westminster and I am willing to drive a distance to pick up the dog rather than get one shipped. I'm not really in a hurry to get a GSD, i'd just like to learn as much as I can about them before I get one for myself. Thanks for all the info I appreciate it!


----------



## CATO (Feb 13, 2011)

Haven't seen this puppy in person, what do you guys think about him though?

Arek - German Shepherd puppy for sale


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

CATO said:


> I will be able to offer the attention the dog needs and will also be able to provide an awesome home for him! I'm not looking to have the dog do any kind of work, I'd just like a friendly house companion to hang out with me and go places outdoors with me too. It would be cool to teach him a few tricks also. I'm willing to spend 1200 on a healthy puppy I just don't think I need one thats like 2500 or more. KZoppa I live in westminster and I am willing to drive a distance to pick up the dog rather than get one shipped. I'm not really in a hurry to get a GSD, i'd just like to learn as much as I can about them before I get one for myself. Thanks for all the info I appreciate it!





CATO said:


> Haven't seen this puppy in person, what do you guys think about him though?
> 
> Arek - German Shepherd puppy for sale


 

There are a few books you can buy pretty much any pet store/online about GSDs. I know i've learned a good deal from them and this site. I'm originally from C. Springs. actually just got back from visiting colorado yesterday lol. Given you're looking for a house companion, i would suggest possibly looking at rescues. They know the dogs personality that way and can better match you with a dog that would suit you and you would suit the dog. There's a few rescues in Colorado that could help you out easily enough. 

As far as anything from NextDayPets.com they're cute but i personally wouldnt go through them at all. You never know exactly what you're getting through that site and most of the time, you're dealing with BYBs.


----------



## Marissa (Dec 31, 2009)

What about rescue? Is this an option for you? There are MANY gorgeous pure bred german shepherds in need of a home everyday.... I know there are a few German Shepherd exclusive rescues in Colorado...


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

First run away from next day pets they advertise puppy mill dogs and no good breeder I know of would ever post a dog on there for sale. Don't think anyone here is snooty for suggesting good breeders and spending $1500 on a dog. GSD's are known for a slue of health problems and temperament issues when bought from a BYB or puppy mill so even though show and other competitions aren't your thing you still want to get a well bred dog just for the health benefits and temperament believe me


----------



## CATO (Feb 13, 2011)

Marissa said:


> What about rescue? Is this an option for you? There are MANY gorgeous pure bred german shepherds in need of a home everyday.... I know there are a few German Shepherd exclusive rescues in Colorado...


 
Well to be honest I would like a puppy that I can train from day one and I would like to watch it grow.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

CATO said:


> Well to be honest I would like a puppy that I can train from day one and I would like to watch it grow.



thats nothing to be ashamed of. find a breeder (or two) that breed lines you could handle and talk to them. A good breeder will interview you as well as you interview them. keep in mind our favorite term.... Land Shark. also keep in mind rescues will occassionally have puppies. couldnt hurt to check it out. Never know what kind of gem you'll find. Good luck in your search.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I agree about any site that lists many pups from different "breeders" = puppy millers.
Good luck in your search, take your time and don't be afraid to read, read, read all the puppy threads and choosing a breeder threads.


----------



## CATO (Feb 13, 2011)

KZoppa said:


> There are a few books you can buy pretty much any pet store/online about GSDs. I know i've learned a good deal from them and this site. I'm originally from C. Springs. actually just got back from visiting colorado yesterday lol. Given you're looking for a house companion, i would suggest possibly looking at rescues. They know the dogs personality that way and can better match you with a dog that would suit you and you would suit the dog. There's a few rescues in Colorado that could help you out easily enough.
> 
> As far as anything from NextDayPets.com they're cute but i personally wouldnt go through them at all. You never know exactly what you're getting through that site and most of the time, you're dealing with BYBs.


Do you have any suggestions on where I could find a good breeder here or where I could look? I've looked on google but didn't really find anything


----------



## CATO (Feb 13, 2011)

Ok so I have been reading through the choose a breeder section and saw that there have been ppl that have bough BYB and have not had any problems with it. I see this is not recommended but ppl still do it. I'm not at all saying that I would do this but whether it be a $200-2500 puppy, how could I make sure that I would be safe? by asking to see the papers of the parents to make sure they don't have a history of problems? by observing the conditions in which the puppies were raised? can someone tell me how I will most likely not go wrong in getting a puppy? like I posted the nextdaypets link a few posts back, what if I was to go and see the conditions of where the puppy was raised and other things of that matter? would you guys still recommend I go with a reputable breeder? I guess i'm confusing myself lol


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

You sound like your in a hurry to find a dog- take your time. If you do a breeder search on here you'll find many breeders and people's opinions on them. I'm not familiar with any Colorado breeders and still don't know if your open to shipping, how much exercise your willing to give a dog per day, or what kind of dog you want other than the color. If your more specific on what you want you should get some good feedback


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Keep reading threads, don't forget the health section...many dogs have many health issues and the BYB's are not doing the proper health testing before breeding so the odds of their pups having issues is very high. You may only pay $300 for a pup, but the vetting can be $3000 or more when you are trying to fix what a "breeder" has produced.
The genetics are just one thing, but the BYB's practices can be another. Are they feeding a good nutritious diet to the mother and pups, are they doing the proper puppy raising that is so important for nurturing and development, are they keeping the pups clean so they won't get into the habit of eating poop, are they, on and on.... And then you look at temperament. Is the BYB breeding sound nerved dogs or just two that look halfway decent? I would start saving some $ and keep researching, if you have to wait a year, no biggie because that pup you get will hopefully be living with your for at least ten more.
Supporting a good responsible breeder is worth the wait and money,
and* not* supporting a breeder that takes shortcuts to make a buck is the responsible thing to do as a compassionate dog lover.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

CATO said:


> Ok so I have been reading through the choose a breeder section and saw that there have been ppl that have bough BYB and have not had any problems with it. I see this is not recommended but ppl still do it. I'm not at all saying that I would do this but whether it be a $200-2500 puppy, how could I make sure that I would be safe? by asking to see the papers of the parents to make sure they don't have a history of problems? by observing the conditions in which the puppies were raised? can someone tell me how I will most likely not go wrong in getting a puppy? like I posted the nextdaypets link a few posts back, what if I was to go and see the conditions of where the puppy was raised and other things of that matter? would you guys still recommend I go with a reputable breeder? I guess i'm confusing myself lol


 
I can not really say a whole lot. I've either adopted my dogs or done what people would say is buying from a BYB. Shasta was from an accidental litter. You can see the conditions and go any route you choose (BYB, reputable breeder, rescue). BYB you can get lucky and get the one who has no health problems. but you could also get the one who in all honesty is worth more in vet bills than anything else. I have a couple breeders i would happily go to based on my preferences. I didnt know a whole lot about reputable breeders and all the possible health problems with GSDs and not going to a rep. breeder until i joined this forum. Its a great deal to process. Really all you can do is go with your gut. Definitely seeing the conditions is a good idea along with asking to see any health testing certs and such.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Zoeys mom said:


> You sound like your in a hurry to find a dog- take your time. If you do a breeder search on here you'll find many breeders and people's opinions on them. I'm not familiar with any Colorado breeders and still don't know if your open to shipping, how much exercise your willing to give a dog per day, or what kind of dog you want other than the color. If your more specific on what you want you should get some good feedback





onyx'girl said:


> Keep reading threads, don't forget the health section...many dogs have many health issues and the BYB's are not doing the proper health testing before breeding so the odds of their pups having issues is very high. You may only pay $300 for a pup, but the vetting can be $3000 or more when you are trying to fix what a "breeder" has produced.
> The genetics are just one thing, but the BYB's practices can be another. Are they feeding a good nutritious diet to the mother and pups, are they doing the proper puppy raising that is so important for nurturing and development, are they keeping the pups clean so they won't get into the habit of eating poop, are they, on and on.... And then you look at temperament. Is the BYB breeding sound nerved dogs or just two that look halfway decent? I would start saving some $ and keep researching, if you have to wait a year, no biggie because that pup you get will hopefully be living with your for at least ten more.
> Supporting a good responsible breeder is worth the wait and money,
> and* not* supporting a breeder that takes shortcuts to make a buck is the responsible thing to do as a compassionate dog lover.


 
what they said. They know what they're talking about in regards to reputable breeders. I've learned a great deal from both.


----------



## CATO (Feb 13, 2011)

Yeah this is going to be tougher than I thought! I'll read up and when it is time to go talk to breeders I will know what to ask and what to look for and hopefully I will make the right choice!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

CATO said:


> Yeah this is going to be tougher than I thought! I'll read up and when it is time to go talk to breeders I will know what to ask and what to look for and hopefully I will make the right choice!


 
think Spiderman.... with power comes great responsibility. Well the same goes for with Knowledge. Learn as much as you can and then leap. Bout all you can really do in the end.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

And you certainly won't regret it when you know you did the best you could to find just the right pup to live with you!
If you truely don't want to pay what a responsible breeder charges, then please look at the rescues....they are temperament tested, vetted and you do know just what you are getting if you go thru a good rescue.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Reason for sure care in choosing breeder/pup is that you can at least stack the deck in your favor.

This dog may be in your care for 12 years so don't pick up a pup on a whim. 

Good breeders can guide you in choosing a pup. They will listen to what you want - don't be afraid to explain you want a companion dog. They will ask you questions that will help them match you to a pup.. And yes, you do want that help since they have been watching the pups from birth and have an idea of which will make the best pet for you. On their part, it takes the same $$ to raise the show or competition pup as it does the one that will do best as a companion.

There are just too many pups that are bought in a hurry without the buyer really knowing what they are getting. Unfortunately many of those end up dumped at animal control and are euthanized through no fault of their own.

Know you don't intend on doing that, but you owe it to yourself to be as sure as you can for such a long term companion.


----------



## Larien (Sep 26, 2010)

To echo what zyppi said above, PLEASE do not go to a BYB - health problems can arise in ANY dog, BYB or not - but buying a dog from a reputable breeder is about more than health. BYBs do not care about the betterment of the GSD as a breed, they contribute to shelters overflowing with unwanted dogs, and they usually don't have any knowledge or much experience breeding in the first place. A breeder is the way to go if you want a puppy, not a BYB!

All that aside, don't rush into this - GSDs are a breed that you've really got to research the living heck out of. Trust me, it's worth the wait if you can be patient and really shop around - if you find a great breeder, you may end up having to wait for their next litter to even be born, so be prepared for this.

You should want a GSD for reasons beyond their look and color. Color should be the LAST thing on your list of wants and needs. It's more important to find a dog that has the proper temperament and drive for your lifestyle. You say you don't want to get into any contests, but what about just for fun, if your dog likes it? A working line GSD would be happier doing a "job" with you beyond walks. But you will need to tell your breeder EVERYTHING about your daily life - and a good breeder will ask you these questions first - and make sure that a GSD is really right for you. SO many people for example come here with one major issue they "just can't handle" - biting. But it's typical GSD behavior that anyone doing their research would know already. So anyway, tell the breeder what you're looking for, how active you are, what your living situation and yard are like, etc.

Also one last thing - reputable breeders can be expensive, yes. But that really is the cheapest part of the equation when you factor in food, collars/leashes, beds, crates, vet care, toys, chews, treats, grooming, boarding, etc. It's a lifelong, expensive commitment!


----------



## kidkhmer (Jul 14, 2010)

$250. BYB , no papers............................and one **** of a dog.You could offer me a $10,000 dog as a swap and you'd have no chance.


----------



## Bunch of Rascals (Dec 27, 2010)

To piggy back on what everyone else said...kudos for coming on here and asking questions! It is so important to be prepared with "our" breed.  

Not to be a nagging hen but coming from personal experience, and one pretty new to GSD's, I would like to offer you my two cents. My husband wanted a German Shepherd. He had always admired them and thought they were not only very beautiful but a good dog for our kids. Me, being as I am, needed to see what they were really about before we made such a commitment. Because a dog, no matter what breed, IS a commitment. You are solely responsible for everything that baby needs as well as the love he/she deserves. So I started looking, and looking, and researching, and reseaching. I found this forum and it has been a lifesaver and a wealth of information. It took us about a year from the time we decided to get a dog to when we got Frankie. We talked to a number of breeders before we found our match. I guess what I'm saying is that we were prepared and educated. Then we got Franks. And everything changed  

Frankie is an absolute wonderful addition to our family. But he is a handful. He is a landshark, a ball of zoomies, a fluffball that never stops shedding, and a terror if you shirk on his exercise/training for even one day. If you are going to get a German Shepherd please do not underestimate what they require. They are an incredibly smart breed and this means they get bored and hyper if they don't get what they need. Physical exercise is mandatory but what they really need is mental exercise. Can you give him that? I think you can if you are prepared and I worry that you are like my hubby and like the breed for their stereotype. They are a lot of work. Mental stimulation doesn't have to be hard mind you. All you need is commitment. 

I'm so sorry to ramble. I just want to make sure that you know what you are getting into before you start. Your pup deserves it.


----------



## Cusack's Human (Sep 11, 2010)

Bunch of Rascals said:


> To piggy back on what everyone else said...kudos for coming on here and asking questions! It is so important to be prepared with "our" breed.
> 
> Not to be a nagging hen but coming from personal experience, and one pretty new to GSD's, I would like to offer you my two cents. My husband wanted a German Shepherd. He had always admired them and thought they were not only very beautiful but a good dog for our kids. Me, being as I am, needed to see what they were really about before we made such a commitment. Because a dog, no matter what breed, IS a commitment. You are solely responsible for everything that baby needs as well as the love he/she deserves. So I started looking, and looking, and researching, and reseaching. I found this forum and it has been a lifesaver and a wealth of information. It took us about a year from the time we decided to get a dog to when we got Frankie. We talked to a number of breeders before we found our match. I guess what I'm saying is that we were prepared and educated. Then we got Franks. And everything changed
> 
> ...




Awesome advise!! :thumbup: 



:welcome: IMO a lot of homeless GSDs are a result of people underestimating the commitment needed. I absolutely love the breed, wouldn't have any other, but I am home all day. I'm not saying not to get a GSD or that you have to be home all day. I agree with the others, do your homework.  Give the rescues a chance. I think you might be pleasantly surprised.




Bunch of Rascals, I read something once, I can't remember where, that talked about the "GSD hair tumbleweeds". :rofl: It always stuck with me because it is so true!


----------



## Bunch of Rascals (Dec 27, 2010)

Cusack's Human said:


> Bunch of Rascals, I read something once, I can't remember where, that talked about the "GSD hair tumbleweeds". :rofl: It always stuck with me because it is so true!


 
Isn't it!! Haha it always amazes me how much there is  I sweep almost everyday and I still find "tumbleweeds."


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

kidkhmer said:


> $250. BYB , no papers............................and one **** of a dog.You could offer me a $10,000 dog as a swap and you'd have no chance.


I hope you don't let the dog travel in the back of your pick up? 
I was going to work this am and it was in the 30's with a wind chill in the teens. There was a guy coming up to the intersection in a Dodge pickup(no cap), had to hit his brakes hard. I saw something in the back fly around, thought it was a black bag or something(sun was bright) and as I came up to it, it was a gorgeous GSD getting tossed around in the back! I mouthed something that I can't repeat here to the guy as I slowly passed him....he turned my way so was following me and I went well below the 55 mph speed limit to make sure his dog wasn't going to get more wind on him.
After about 5 miles the guy finally turned into a driveway. I was half tempted to go and rant about the dangers of what he did. The temps alone were dangerous on the dogs ears and eyes, let alone him hanging over the truck constantly.
Sorry to get off topic, but this is something that I don't ever want to see again!


----------



## CATO (Feb 13, 2011)

So when I go to a breeder I should ask and do all of the following things;(correct me if wrong) also please do add anything you think I should ask or look for in both puppies or dogs, I want to make a checklist lol

-can I see proof of good health history in both parents?
-can I see the parents?
-observe the living conditions in which the puppies were raised in
-observe the puppies as a group(do they run away from me or come to me with curiousity?)
-make sure I don't pick one with a tail that sticks straigh up? is that a bad sign?
-tell the sellers what kind of lifestyle/schedule I live
-tell them what kind of personality I'm looking for in the puppy

please add to this if I missed anything I would appreciate it!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Look at what they've produced in past litters, who they are selling pups to...you may not be able to see the stud dog on the grounds of the breeder, many will travel far to breed their bitches. So you google the stud dog if you don't know of him and look at what HE is producing also. 
If you go with a good breeder, they will have questions for you about your wants/ needs and lifestyle. Don't lie because it will not help them to make the best choice for a puppy match.
If the breeder lets you pick the pup, that is a red flag. The breeder knows their pups best, and after interviewing you, will know which one fits personality-wise best with you.
This link is excellent in what a breeder is doing right with their litters:
http://wildhauskennels.com/purchaseinfo2.htm


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Ask to see their hip prelims and any health testing they have done on BOTH parents, meet both parents, look at living conditions, ask why they bred the specific parents together in reality what was the goal of the breeding, are the parents titled, in what, where do they train, who is their vet, can you have their number (thats a biggie), definitely be honest about what you want personality wise, how long have they been breeding, who temp tests their pups, what kind of care did the mom get during pregnancy, and no tails straight up are fine...just not between the legs,lol


----------



## CATO (Feb 13, 2011)

good info! thanks!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

If the breeder does not own the male, that is NOT a bad sign at all. Many good breeders choose outside studs to get the best match for their bitch. 

Yes, looking at the environment the pup is raised in is a good idea. 

I would not ask to see the other dogs unless they are related to the puppy, ie, puppies from a previous litter, to see how they turned out. Instead ask what the people DO with their dogs, what training, what accomplishments. See how involved they are in dogs. 

Check paperwork of sire and dam to ensure all the t's are crossed and i's dotted. Ensure that the puppy can be registered, AKC for the US, CKC -- Conadian Kennel Club for Canada. The US has a bunch of registries that are not reputable. UKC can be, though you may be able to get full registration in UKC from a limited AKC pup -- I find that to be unethical, and may be wrong about that. But we also have a CKC -- Continental Kennel Club that is not worth the paper it is printed on. It is better to know going in what the puppy's registered status is.


----------



## CATO (Feb 13, 2011)

I really appreciate all the input! just a few days ago I thought that finding a new GSD puppy was as easy as just finding the puppy on the internet and just going to purchase it from the seller! glad I found this forum now rather than later!


----------



## kidkhmer (Jul 14, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> I hope you don't let the dog travel in the back of your pick up?


Yep. I sure do !!. She loves it. No issues with cold here however around April she will be inside with me as the temperature soars to over 40c every day and then in July/ August she will be inside when i rains. Its not for every owner and I have heard all arguments against it a million times but sorry.....my dog.....my choice. I don't speed as the traffic here is bumper to bumper most days and the tether system is fool proof.


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)




----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

CATO said:


> Yeah this is going to be tougher than I thought! I'll read up and when it is time to go talk to breeders I will know what to ask and what to look for and hopefully I will make the right choice!


Hi CATO, it took us almost a year to settle on a breeder, then once we found one another 9 months before we were able to bring our puppy home. It takes alot of time & so worth it in the long run. 

Good for you for finding this site and asking questions-your headed in the right direction


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Kris10 said:


>


This was my reaction as well to the picture of his dog tied to the bed of his truck. I honestly don't think it's even worth commenting on when the OP has a good/valid thread started here!


----------



## SpookyShepherd (Oct 12, 2010)

Hi CATO, my family and I are also looking to add a puppy to our family and the good people on this board have given us wonderful advise. There are a lot of threads to read through that can also give some light. We asked for breeder recommendations plus I looked here to find any threads of breeders I found through a google search. We've picked our breeder, met her and her dogs, and are just waiting for things to settle a little bit (DoD turmoil) before we get our puppy. This is a fantastic community and we plan to stick around (we'll need the help during puppy-hood especially)!


----------



## CPH (Sep 8, 2010)

Go with your gut! Everyone has given you fantastic advice on what to look for and things to ask and on top of all that you have to go with your gut. If something feels off to you or doesn't seem right make sure you listen to your self. 

Our breeder has 13 GSDs and they ALL sleep around her bed at night!!!! Spend the time to talk to each breeder ask tons of questions and find out how their dogs live their daily lives.


----------



## CPH (Sep 8, 2010)

kidkhmer your dog looks like he's having a fabulous time back there! Good job with the harness system i've never seen it done like that, looks good.


----------



## szariksdad (Jun 25, 2010)

Cato;
as you get ready to make the plunge to visit breeders here in Colorado I can relate my experience with the ones I went to and visited and why I did not visit others via PM if you want. For me I had a whole list of questions that I would start off with in an email and depending on how they responded then i would call and spend time on the phone asking more questions including if it was right a visit scheduling. Good luck in the search.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Cato I thought of another question you can ask the breeders you are interviewing and that's what they feed the adults and what they feed the puppies. The breeder I bought Niko from feeds RAW and I was really happy about that. I don't feed RAW but I think it's probably the best way to feed. Of course the opinions on this topic vary widely, but suffice it to say, if the breeder comes back with "I feed the puppies Old Roy" probably you should walk away.


----------

